# 1967 gto quarter panel



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

What are you guys using now a days when replacing quarter panels on a 67 goat? I cant find any quarters made for a 67. They are all 66 quarters that require fab work at the tail panel. I have not found a single one with good reviews. I have found and purchased a few donor cars but don't have it in me to cut them up since all are restorable. I have been searching high and low for a full nos passenger quarter but I have a better chance of winning the lottery. Any input would be greatly appreciated as usual


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

LOL! So the 'donor' cars keep multiplying, eh? Woody, you're my kind of guy. But, you're going to have to bite the bullet and push through the tough part and just cut up a donor car. You DO have a better chance of winning the lottery than to find an nos 1/4. Of course, you could try to find a '67 that was smacked on the drivers side, and then you'd be free of guilt. I'm guessing this is pretty much the last hurdle on the silver '67?


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

Yes. The silver gto is ready for its new skin. remarkably the frame had very minor tweak and has been pulled straight. I have been doing exactly what you said by looking for a 67 gto that was damaged on the drivers side with no luck. I am really having a hard time cutting up a car that isn't ready for Pontiac heaven yet. I may just bite the bullet so I can have the silver goat ready by august


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Speaking of Pontiac Heaven, there is a place by that name in AZ, run by a guy named Steve Barcak, who is on the performance years forum. He has about 400 old Pontiacs in his yard, and is a to-the-bone Pontiac guy....he may have your part.


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

thx gee tee oh. im gonna try to find him


----------

